# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  NETGEAR PCI MA311GE

## bond

Το πλαίσιο έχει την εν λόγω κάρτα NETGEAR PCI MA311GE 43€+ΦΠΑ. Νομίζω πολύ καλή τιμή για PCI κάρτα. Είναι Prism 2.5 και από ότι είδα δουλεύει με HostAP (αυτό σημαίνει ότι ρυθμίζεται και η ισχύς, έτσι :: . Δεν ξέρω τι λέει από ευαισθησία. Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτή τη κάρτα, να μας πει περισσότερες εντυπώσεις;

----------


## bond

> Είναι Prism 2.5 και από ότι είδα δουλεύει με HostAP (αυτό σημαίνει ότι ρυθμίζεται και η ισχύς, έτσι.


Την αγόρασα σήμερα. Τελική τιμή 50 €. Την έβαλα σε ένα PC με Debian και αφού κατέβασα το patcharismeno HostAP του Achille, δούλεψε μία χαρά σαν AP, με ρύθμιση της ισχύος κ.λ.π. Δουλέυει σαν καθαρή PCI (με το hostap_pci). Νομίζω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή.

----------


## Achille

Σιγουρευτείτε ότι πράγματι δουλεύει η ρύθμιση του txpower.
Βάλτε έναν πελάτη σας να τρέξει ένα signal monitor και κατεβάστε την ισχύ. Αν όντως πέσει η ισχύς στο δέκτη, τότε είστε σε καλό δρόμο  :: 

Όντως φαίνεται καλή επιλογή, και η τιμή της είναι πολύ χαμηλή.
Ας ψάξει κάποιος ευαισθησίες και λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά...

----------


## dti

Αν όντως ρυθμίζεται η ισχύς της με το hostAP θα πρόκειται για εξαιρετική περίπτωση από πλευράς κόστους.
Με το hostAP δυστυχώς *δε ρυθμίζεται σε όλες* τις κάρτες η ισχύς.

----------


## bond

> Σιγουρευτείτε ότι πράγματι δουλεύει η ρύθμιση του txpower.
> Βάλτε έναν πελάτη σας να τρέξει ένα signal monitor και κατεβάστε την ισχύ. Αν όντως πέσει η ισχύς στο δέκτη, τότε είστε σε καλό δρόμο


Γιατί μου μιλάς στο πληθυντικό;  ::  
Βασικά την έκανα τη δοκιμή. Σαν client είχα το notebook με μία Cisco 352. Στο site survey της Cisco, ήταν εμφανής η διαφοροποίηση του σήματος, καθώς έπαιζα με το txpower. Από -82 dBm με txpower -50, πήγε στα -60 dBm με txpower -6. Δυστυχώς τις δοκιμές τι κάνω, προς το παρόν, σε εσωτερικό χώρο και δεν μπορώ να δώσω εντυπώσεις για ευαισθησία.

----------


## ggeorgan

Όταν την είδα και 'γω δεν πίστευα τα μάτια μου, γιατί στα χαρτιά φαινόταν να ικανοποιεί πολλές από τις απαιτήσεις μας. Έχει σημασία, όμως, να δούμε πώς παίζει και μόνη της και με άλλες μία-δύο όμοιές της σε ένα PC.

----------


## Achille

Πάω αύριο να αγοράσω ... σε ποιό πλαίσιο τις πήρες;

Και μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Την έχεις δοκιμάσει σε Motherboard που να μην είναι PCI 2.2? Δηλαδή 440BX-LX-FX, ή και απλό Pentium;

----------


## bond

> Πάω αύριο να αγοράσω ... σε ποιό πλαίσιο τις πήρες;
> 
> Και μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Την έχεις δοκιμάσει σε Motherboard που να μην είναι PCI 2.2? Δηλαδή 440BX-LX-FX, ή και απλό Pentium;


Την πήρα από το Πλαίσιο Ψυχικού. Χτες τις φέραν βασικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν σε άλλα καταστηματα.
Θα σε γελάσω τι έκδοση PCI είναι η m/b. Είναι η γνωστή ABIT BH6 που αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει BX chipset.

----------


## racer

Bond!!! Μα πού είσαι??? Σήμερα έκανε δοκιμές ο myhem απο την ταράτσα του και επιανε ενα SSID 'awmn bond hostAP' ή κάπος ετσι. Δικό σου ήτανε? Σου στέλνω pm το κινιτό μου να κανονίσουμε κανα καφέ γιατι έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια!

----------


## bond

> Bond!!! Μα πού είσαι??? Σήμερα έκανε δοκιμές ο myhem απο την ταράτσα του και επιανε ενα SSID 'awmn bond hostAP' ή κάπος ετσι. Δικό σου ήτανε? Σου στέλνω pm το κινιτό μου να κανονίσουμε κανα καφέ γιατι έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια!


  ::  
Με έπιασε; Πως; Βλέπω βέβαια ότι ο Mayhem είναι στα 100 m, σύμφωνα με τη nodedb, αλλά είμαι στο δεύτερο όροφο, η κεραία είναι η νορμάλ πλαστική της κάρτας και το PC δεν είναι καν κοντά σε παράθυρο.

----------


## mayhem

Παιδια καλημερα.
Πραγματι μετα απο μια δοκιμη που καναμε με τον φορητο του cirrus πιανω τον bond αρκετα καλα,συμφωνα με το kismet.Η πλακα ειναι οτι τον πιανω σε αρκετα σημεια της ταρατσας.
Φιλε Bond νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ερθεις σε ενα απο τα επομενα meetings της περιοχης να τα πουμε ολοι μαζι απο κοντα.  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Καλημερα  ::  
Επιτελους mayhem εσκασες μουρη και στο forum! Καλος ηρ8ες και σε αυτην την παρεα  ::

----------


## elalekom

Παιδια επειδη δεν ειμαι και πολυ ειδικος με το θεμα και επειδη σκεφτομαι αυτες τις μερες να παρω μια καρτουλα, θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε 2-3 αποριες πανω σ'αυτην την,ελκυστικοτατη απο θεμα τιμης,καρτουλα.

1) Τι pigtail θα χρειαστει?

2) Αξιζει να παρω την 802.11g εκδοση της?

Γιατι καπου διαβασα στη σελιδα της εταιριας,οτι οι 54αρες καρτουλες δεν ειναι συμφωνα με τα οριστικα g προτυπα.
Μπορουν να αναβαθμιστουν αραγε?

Και ασχετη απορια:
Γιατι τα καινουρια interface δεν τα παιρνετε 802.11g?
Αφου αργα η γρηγορα θα γινει και αυτο ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## papashark

1) Δεν λέει το site αλλά για SMA το κόβω, χωρίς όμως να μπορω *να καταλάβω εάν είναι κανονικό ή rp σαν των dlink (to πιο πιθανό). Ας μας πει ο Bond εάν δοκίμασε* επάνω pigtail από dlink ή έστω εάν το βύσμα της κεραίας έχει τσουνί μέσα ή υποδοχή και το τσουνάκι είναι στο βύσμα της συσκευής (πρώτη περίπτωση κανονικό SMA, δεύτερη rpSMA)

2) Εάν έχει και αυτή prism chipset τότε ναι

3) Γιατί οι περισσότερες είχαν κυκλοφορήσει πριν οριστικοποιηθή το πρωτόκολλο κάι ήταν σύμφωνα με το draft. Συνήθως με κάποιο firmware upgrade γίνονται πλήρως 802.11g compliant, αλλά μέχρι να βγει δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις.

4) Πρωτιμάμε την ποιότητα άλλων καρτών σε θέματα ευαισθησίας παρά την ταχύτητα... Όταν θα έχουμε κοντίτερα links γιατί θα είμαστε πολύ περισσότεροι τότε θα έχει νόημα να έχουμε g.

----------


## bond

> 1) Δεν λέει το site αλλά για SMA το κόβω, χωρίς όμως να μπορω *να καταλάβω εάν είναι κανονικό ή rp σαν των dlink (to πιο πιθανό). Ας μας πει ο Bond εάν δοκίμασε* επάνω pigtail από dlink ή έστω εάν το βύσμα της κεραίας έχει τσουνί μέσα ή υποδοχή και το τσουνάκι είναι στο βύσμα της συσκευής (πρώτη περίπτωση κανονικό SMA, δεύτερη rpSMA)


rpSMA είναι.

----------


## mezger

Προτεινω να τρεξουμε να σηκωσουμε οσες μπορουμε, γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον την πατησα...πηγα στην Καλλιθεα και στη Στουρναρη και δεν υπηρχαν. Οχι μονο δεν υπηρχαν, αλλα μου ειπαν οτι "μπορει να φερουμε την αλλη βδομαδα, μπορει και τον αλλο μηνα...μηπως θες τη USB που κανει 65??"
Πανω που εφερε κατι πολυ καλο το πλαισιο μου εδωσε παλι λογους να το θαβω  ::  
Σκεφτηκα τελικα να τις παραγγειλω απο το site και να τρεξουν αυτοι να μου τις βρουνε αντι να τρεχω εγω. Θα ηταν καλο νομιζω αν ειναι τοσο καλη λυση οσο φαινεται να τους ενημερωσουμε για το ενδιαφερον, και γιατι οχι, ας τους προτεινουμε και μια ομαδικη παραγγελια.

PS: βρηκα αυτα σε newsgroups:
"the Netgear MA311 (specified as a PCI 2.2 compliant card)
works just fine in HostAP mode here on two old P166 machines (each of
which has a PCI 2.1 bus). dmesg says:
wi0 at pci0 dev 9 function 0 "Intersil PRISM2.5 Mini-PCI WLAN" rev 0x01: 
irq 11
wi0: PRISM 2.5 ISL3874A(PCI), Firmware 1.0.7 (primary), 1.3.6 (station),
address 00:09:5b:40:85:13"

"I bought a
Netgear MA-311 PCI (2.2) card, which was apparently based on the
Intersil Prism chipset (one of the best supported under *BSD and linux).
Got it home and plugged it in to an old compaq server (Proliant 1600
from 1997 - which has PCI 2.1 slots if I recall correctly) and it came
up under dmesg like so;
# dmesg |grep -i wi0
wi0 at pci0 dev 18 function 0 "Intersil PRISM2.5 Mini-PCI WLAN" rev
0x01: irq 15
wi0: PRISM2.5 ISL3874A(Mini-PCI), Firmware 1.1.1 (primary), 1.7.4
(station), address 00:09:5b:68:63:7c"

Δεν πρεπει λογικα να εχουμε προβληματα συμβατοτητας  ::

----------


## bond

> Προτεινω να τρεξουμε να σηκωσουμε οσες μπορουμε, γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον την πατησα...πηγα στην Καλλιθεα και στη Στουρναρη και δεν υπηρχαν. Οχι μονο δεν υπηρχαν, αλλα μου ειπαν οτι "μπορει να φερουμε την αλλη βδομαδα, μπορει και τον αλλο μηνα...μηπως θες τη USB που κανει 65??"


Και εγώ που είχα πάει την Τρίτη να την πάρω, προσπαθούσαν να μου πουλήσουν την 54αρα. Ο πωλητής στο Πλαίσιο Αγ.Παρασκευής, μου έλεγε ότι δεν πρόκειται να φέρουν. Πάρε στα κεντρικά (8001112345) και ζήτα να σου πουν σε ποιο κατάστημα έχουν. 
Εμένα από τα κεντρικά μου είχαν πει ότι τη Πέμπτη περιμέναν 40 κομμάτια. Δεν νομίζω να φύγαν όλα μέσα σε δύο μέρες.

----------


## Hammer_

Υπαρχει κανεις που να μπορει να βρει την ευαισθησια;
Εγω εψαξα, αλλα τιποτα...

Επισης, η g τι λεει? Ειναι PrismGT? Αυτο βρηκα, αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο...
Τεσπα, οτι πληροφοριες υπαρχουν ειναι ευπροσδεκτες!

----------


## apoikos

Η g απ' ότι είδα δεν είναι prism, αλλά atheros. Μάλλον θα την αγοράσω αύριο και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις από το link με Xtreme.

----------


## Hammer_

Πηγα στο πλαισιο χτες και δεν την εχουν... Απο βδομαδα λενε!
Ως συνηθως δηλαδη!
Τεσπα, αν την παρεις, κανε κανενα ενημερωτικο post!
Thanks!

----------


## apoikos

Την πήρα και τη δοκίμασα, αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο σε b  :: 
Φοράει το atheros 5212 802.11b/g chipset. Στις δοκιμές τα πήγε αρκετά καλά παρ'όλο που ο driver για linux είναι εντελώς σπαρτιάτικος και πιθανόν δεν αξιοποιεί πλήρως την κάρτα. Δυστυχώς επειδή είναι η πρώτη μου κάρτα δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης, οπότε μάλλον δε μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω περισσότερο (ή όχι  ::  ).

----------


## Hammer_

Ποιο driver για linux δοκιμασες?
Εγω εχω βρει 2 μεχρι στιγμης, αλλα μπορει να υπαρχουν κι αλλοι!

madwifi:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

ar5k:
http://team.vantronix.net/ar5k/

Ο πρωτος ειναι με ενα binary only κομματι που το δινει η atheros, ο δευτερος ειναι GPL, αλλα μαλλον οχι τοσο λειτουργικος οσο ο πρωτος...

Α, και κατι αλλο! Μηπως ετυχε να τη δοκιμασεις σε PC χωρις PCI 2.2???

----------


## Johny

Πήγα να την αγοράσω σε pcm/cia κ έβαλα τον πωλητή να την ανοίξει κ είδα οτι δεν έχει υποδοχή για κεραία...έτσι το άφησα μιας κ δεν είχε καμια pci..

----------


## Johny

Τελικά η pci όμως ειναι 2.2 ? δουλέυει σε κανενα απλο pentium?

----------


## apoikos

> Ποιο driver για linux δοκιμασες?
> Εγω εχω βρει 2 μεχρι στιγμης, αλλα μπορει να υπαρχουν κι αλλοι!
> 
> madwifi:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
> 
> ar5k:
> http://team.vantronix.net/ar5k/
> 
> ...


Χρησιμοποιώ τον madwifi, ο οποίος πηγαίνει αρκετά καλά. Προς το παρόν βέβαια δε ρυθμίζεται η ισχύς εκπομπής, ενώ τα στατιστικά του σήματος είναι τελείως λάθος (link quality και noise μονίμως 0, signal strength ~ 15/154 σε link που κατεβάζω με 400 kbytes/s!). Το binary-only κομμάτι είναι το hardware access layer της κάρτας, το οποίο όντως το δίνει η atheros. Τώρα αν δε θες να τρέχεις tainted kernel, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και τον ar5k. Προσωπικά δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά απ' ότι έχω δει δεν πρέπει να είναι και πολύ αξιόπιστος σε αυτή τη φάση.
Τέλος η μητρική που έχω την κάρτα είναι PCI 2.2 compliant, οπότε δε μπορώ να σας πω για 2.1. Πάντως κάποιες Netgear με PRISM (οι MA311) έπαιζαν και σε PCI 2.1, παρ' όλο που στο κουτί έγραφαν για 2.2. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε λέει τίποτα για τη WG311.

----------


## ratmonkey

> Τέλος η μητρική που έχω την κάρτα είναι PCI 2.2 compliant, οπότε δε μπορώ να σας πω για 2.1. Πάντως κάποιες Netgear με PRISM (οι MA311) έπαιζαν και σε PCI 2.1, παρ' όλο που στο κουτί έγραφαν για 2.2. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε λέει τίποτα για τη WG311.


Εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά σε μητρική BX αλλα chipset της Elite (ECS), που είναι ουσιαστικά παρόμοια με τις BX Intel. 
Δέν γνωρίζω εαν είναι 2.2 η 2.1 αλλα απο την ηλικία της και μόνο δέν την κόβω για 2.2.

Α, και σχετικά με τους οδηγούς, δεν χρειάστηκε να εγκαταστήσω επειδή αναγνωρίστηκε αυτόματα ως eth0, σεταρίστηκε ως managed και πήγε και έπεσε πάνω στο μοναδικό ΑΡ που βλέπει η κεραία μου στα 5.5 mbits εκει που το 900αρι δούλεβε στα 1-2 με -μικρό- packet loss.
Μπορεί να μήν έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές συσκευές wifi, αυτή όμως είναι η μοναδική που δούλεψε αβίαστα, αξιόπιστα και πραγματικά μου έφτιαξε την μέρα απο την στιγμή που άνοιξα το πακέτο...
Το μόνο που χρειάστηκε να ρυθμίσω ήταν το IP της...  ::  
Να αναφέρω επίσης οτι ούτε mandrake ούτε debian ούτε freebsd τρέχω!

----------


## ^kasperghost^

Καλησπέρα, μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν όντως η Netgear MA311 PCI στηρίζετε σε Prism Chipset?
Πριν από περίπου δυο βδομάδες μαζί με γνωστό μου αγοράσαμε τις συγκεγκριμένες κάρτες από το Πλαίσιο αλλά πουθενά πάνω στο κουτί και ούτε καν στο website αναφερόταν το προαναφερθέν chipset.

Επίσης πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρεθούν pigtails αν όντως η συνδεσμολογία της κεραίας είναι rpSMA?

----------


## dti

Είναι όντως με Prism chip.
Εχουν rSMA κοννέκτορα και pigtails μπορείς να βρεις είτε από μένα (15 ευρώ) είτε από το wirelesslan.gr (ίδια τιμή), είτε ίσως από το lamos.com. 
Αυτά που έχει ο Τριδήμας δεν τα προτείνουμε γιατί τα δίνει πανάκριβα, είναι μήκους 1,5 μ. περίπου και είναι από κακής ποιότητας καλώδιο, οπότε οι απώλειες μεγάλες.

Βέβαια, εκτός από pigtail υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις:
- rSMA σε Ν male adapter (12 ευρώ, έχω 3-4)
- rSMA πρεσσαριστό πάνω σε καλώδιο τύπου LMR-400, WBC-400, AirCom+
- ιδιοκατασκευή από 2 κανονικά sma βύσματα (ένα male ένα female), καλώδιο LMR-195, ή RG-58 (με μικρό μήκος όμως) και Ν male ή female.

----------


## elalekom

Καποιος που εχει την καρτα να πει εντυπωσεις.
Σκεφτομαι συντομα να αγορασω μια τετοια και θα ηθελα οσες πιο πολλες πληροφοριες μπορειτε να δωσετε.
Απο καθε αποψη (hardware/software/δοκιμες).

----------


## ratmonkey

Εδω και μία εβδομάδα την χρησιμοποιώ σε συνδυασμο με 10 μετρα 400αρι καλώδιο, PW 24αρα ως client σε Ομνι που βρίσκεται 6.7 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά!
Οι εντυπώσεις είναι οι καλύτερες, σε SUSE 8.2 αναγνωρίζεται αυτόματα και δουλεύει τέλεια.
Εχω λίνκ σταθερό στα 5.5.
Πριν την βάλω στην θέση της (και του μπαλκονοπισιού  ::  ) είχα ένα dlink 900+ που έπαιζε στο 1 mbit με σοβαρά προβλήματα και συχνές διακοπές.
Τωρα, εαν λάβεις υπ'όψιν οτι η κάρτα έχει κέρδος 15 dB ενω το dlink 19db η κάθε σύγκριση είναι περιττή.
Με IWCONFIG δεν ρυθμίζεται πάντως το κέρδος, είναι σταθερό στα 15. HOSTAP δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
Θα έλεγα χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία πως είναι μία άριστη αγορά, ακόμα και εαν κόστιζε τα διπλάσια, αλλα δέν το λέω επειδή το μεγαλύτερο uptime που έχω βγάλει (λόγω συχνών αλλαγών configuration) είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο 2 μέρες.

----------


## papashark

> Τωρα, εαν λάβεις υπ'όψιν οτι η κάρτα έχει κέρδος 15 dB ενω το dlink 19db η κάθε σύγκριση είναι περιττή.
> Με IWCONFIG δεν ρυθμίζεται πάντως το κέρδος, είναι σταθερό στα 15. HOSTAP δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.


Καμία μα καμία σχέση δεν έχει στην περίπτωση σου αυτό που αναφέρεις για σύγκριση.

Καταρχάς δεν είναι κέρδος αυτό που λες αλλά ισχύς εξόδου.

Δεύτερον, η σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο καρτών είναι ότι η καινούργια έχει περί τα 5db καλύτερη ευαισθησία από το παλιό σου dlink, με αποτέλεσμα το πολύ καλύτερο λινκ που έχεις.

Τρίτον φόρτωσε τους αναγκαίους drivers (το hostAP) και μείωσε την ισχύ εξόδου σου, εκπέμπεις υπερβολικά και* θορυβείς στην μπάντα* χωρίς λόγο. Για το λινκ που έχεις σου φτάνουν και 3-4db από την κάρτα σου.

----------


## Achille

> Καποιος που εχει την καρτα να πει εντυπωσεις.
> Σκεφτομαι συντομα να αγορασω μια τετοια και θα ηθελα οσες πιο πολλες πληροφοριες μπορειτε να δωσετε.
> Απο καθε αποψη (hardware/software/δοκιμες).


Αν έχεις βρει και θέλεις να την δουλέψεις σε Linux, πάρτην χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή για χρήση στο AWMN με Linux.

Μιλάω πάντα για το 802.11b μοντέλο, όχι το 802.11g.

----------


## Renos

Ωραια, αφου αυτη η καρτα προσφερει πολλα και ειδικοτερα σε αυτους που εχουν Unix routers θελετε να ξεκινησουμε μια ομαδικη παραγγελια?

----------


## Achille

Ψαχτείτε λίγο με το πλαίσιο που τις φέρνει, η τιμή τους είναι πολύ καλή.
Αν δούμε ότι το Πλαίσιο σταμάτησε να τις φέρνει, *επιβάλλεται* η ομαδική παραγγελία...

----------


## Renos

Απο το site της NetGear ειδα οτι δεν εχουν επισημουν αντιπροσωπους εδω στην Ελλαδα. Με καποια μικρη ερευνα αγορας ειδα οτι με 36 - 37 λιρες (με τους φορους) μπορουμε να τις παρουμε απο UK.
Ισως μια direct επικοινωνια μεσω email, παρακαπτοντας το online shopping, να εχει ως αποτελεσμα να πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη σε μια αγορα τις ταξεως των 30-40 κομματιων.

----------


## papashark

> 36 - 37 λιρες (με τους φορους) μπορουμε να τις παρουμε απο UK.


Με τα μεταφορικά θα πάνε πάνω από τα 55 ευρώ που τις αγοράζουμε από εδώ.

Βρε παιδιά, μην σας πιάνει μανία με τις ομαδικές, ότι βρείτε να το κάνετε ομαδική.... ο κόπος πολλές φορές είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από τα 5 ευρώ που κοστίζει το τώρα το θέλω τώρα το έχω......

Το έχουμε πει από την αρχή ομαδικές κάνουμε για προϊόντα που δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε εδώ ή που η διαφορά στην τιμή τους είναι τεράστια. Πχ magnia servers, από 750 ευρώ που μας τους δίνουν με ειδική έκπτωση για τα μέλη (κανονικά κάνουν 1500+) μπορούμε να τους φέρνουμε με κάτω από 300 ευρώ κόστος.......

----------


## ratmonkey

> Τρίτον φόρτωσε τους αναγκαίους drivers (το hostAP) και μείωσε την ισχύ εξόδου σου, εκπέμπεις υπερβολικά και* θορυβείς στην μπάντα* χωρίς λόγο. Για το λινκ που έχεις σου φτάνουν και 3-4db από την κάρτα σου.


Και εάν δέν φτάνουν τί χάνεις;  ::

----------


## Renos

Papashark, ο σκοπος αυτης της ομαδικης για τις καρτες NetGear δεν ειναι να τις παρουμε 5 euro φθηνοτερα αλλα να εξασφαλισουμε την διαθεσιμοτητα τους.
Αν το Πλαισιο ξαφνικα σταματησει να προμηθευεται αυτες τις καρτες, και υπαρχουν δειγματα για τετοια κινηση, τοτε χανουμε μια ευκαιρια να χρησιμοποιησουμε PCI καρτες με το Prism chipset.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Τρίτον φόρτωσε τους αναγκαίους drivers (το hostAP) και μείωσε την ισχύ εξόδου σου, εκπέμπεις υπερβολικά και* θορυβείς στην μπάντα* χωρίς λόγο. Για το λινκ που έχεις σου φτάνουν και 3-4db από την κάρτα σου.
> 
> 
> Και εάν δέν φτάνουν τί χάνεις;


Δίνεις ακόμα 3-4 παραπάνω.

Εάν και με 6-7 db + 24 της κεραίας - τις απώλεις που έχεις (4db) δεν φτάνουν για να κάνεις το Λινκ, τότε υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα, όπως θόρυβος, κακή σκόπευση, πρόβλημα από την άλλη μεριά.

Για να καταλαβαινόμαστε 26-27 db είναι σχεδόν πάντα αρκετά για Link στο λεκανοπέδιο.....

Μην επιχειρήτε να κάνετε link πάνω από 3-4 χιλιόμετρα με Omni, δεν παίζουν καλά και είναι σωστό να μην παίζουν καλά......

----------


## ratmonkey

> Δίνεις ακόμα 3-4 παραπάνω.


Δηλαδή δίνω 3 έως 8, όχι 3 έως 4, έτσι;




> Εάν και με 6-7 db + 24 της κεραίας - τις απώλεις που έχεις (4db) δεν φτάνουν για να κάνεις το Λινκ, τότε υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα, όπως θόρυβος, κακή σκόπευση, πρόβλημα από την άλλη μεριά.


Η σκόπευση είναι τέλεια, έγιναν τα κωλομέρια μου 4 μετα το 2ωρο πάνω στα κεραμύδια.
Οσο αφορά τον θόρυβο, πάλευα 2 εβδομάδες για να βρώ beacon εκεί που είμαι. Οπότε μάλλον ούτε αυτό υπάρχει. Καταστήματα δέν υπάρχουν, γραφεία δέν υπάρχουν, κατοικημένες περιοχές παραπάνω δέν υπάρχουν γενικώς, και για να με "δεί" κάποιος απο αθήνα πρέπει να στοχέψει προς τα πάνω και λόγο δέν έχει κανείς. Οπότε κατευθυντική δέν παίζει προς εδώ. Ομνι ή sector με tilt προς τα πάνω δέν έχω δεί ούτε και περιμένω να δώ. 
Και το οτι βλέπω την μισή αθήνα και δέν πιάνω τίποτα απο αυτήν εκτός απο 2 άτομα στους πρόποδες του Υμηττού δέν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο, είναι λόγω μικρότερης διαφοράς υψομέτρου.




> Για να καταλαβαινόμαστε 26-27 db είναι σχεδόν πάντα αρκετά για Link στο λεκανοπέδιο.....


Για να καταλαβαινόμαστε 26-27 db λυπάμαι αλλα δέν σημαίνει τίποτα. Εννοείς με δύο κατευθυντικα, ενα κατευθυντικό και μία ομνι, δύο ομνι, ενα pigtail και μία παραμάνα;




> Μην επιχειρήτε να κάνετε link πάνω από 3-4 χιλιόμετρα με Omni, δεν παίζουν καλά και είναι σωστό να μην παίζουν καλά......


Οπότε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να κατεβάσω εντελώς την κεραία μάλλον...  :: 
Εγω και όσοι άλλοι έχουμε 4 και βάλε χλμ λινκς με όμνι. Ναι, αυτή θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση για να αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο.

----------


## papashark

Δίνεις όσο τον δυνατόν λιγότερα.....

Και ναι 26-27 είναι υπέραρκετά για οποιοδήποτε λινκ.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο το νόμιμο της υπόθεσης, αλλά το οικολογικό αντίκτυπο του Link το οποίο όσο πιο δυνατό, τόσο πιο θορυβόδες....

Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να πέφτεις σε όμνι από τόσο μακριά, κάνε κάτι γι αυτό, βοήθα τον κόμβο στην άλλη μεριά να στήσει ένα interface ακόμα με κατευθηντική.....

Και μην αρπάζεσε, απλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει το πρόβλημα και σε σένα, και μάλιστα θα το έχεις δημιουργήσει εσύ πρώτος.......  ::  

Πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να έχουμε  ::

----------


## elalekom

> Αν έχεις βρει και θέλεις να την δουλέψεις σε Linux, πάρτην χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή για χρήση στο AWMN με Linux.
> 
> Μιλάω πάντα για το 802.11b μοντέλο, όχι το 802.11g.


Βασικα ΧP δουλευω.
Δεν κανει?(εννοω δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της?)
Η δεν την εχει τσεκαρει καποιος?

----------


## sdd

ακουσα οτι το Πλαισιο εχει παρει την Netgear για 2 τουλαχιστον χρονια στην Ελλαδα

αν ειναι να γινει μαζικη αγορα, καλυτερα να γινει απο το Πλαισιο

Η τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη, φτηνοτερη απο αλλου στην Ευρωπη

Τα GE μοντελα ειναι διαφορετικα απο τα Αμερικανικα 
(που μαλλον δεν εχουν 13 καναλια)

Ειναι πολυ καλη λυση για PCI slot se mini-ITX




> Ομνι ή sector με tilt προς τα πάνω δέν έχω δεί ούτε και περιμένω να δώ


Aμα γυρισεις μια ομνι με ηλεκτρικο downtilt αναποδα, θα κανει uptilt !!!!!
Τις sector τις γερνεις οπως θελεις μηχανικα (βλεπε κεραιες κινητης)

----------


## Shark

> Βασικα ΧP δουλευω.
> Δεν κανει?(εννοω δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της?)
> Η δεν την εχει τσεκαρει καποιος?


Εάν έχεις ΧΡ τότε προτίμησε μία από τις CISCO που έχει ο Dti.

Η διαφορά για σένα είναι ότι οι netgear ΔΕΝ κατεβάζουν την ισχύ τους κάτω από windows.

----------


## InDio

Τελικά παίδες; Από ότι ρώτησα δεν υπάρχει πλέον στο πλαίσιο, ούτε στις αποθήκες και καλά μου είπε ο πωλητής. Έχει βρει κανείς πουθενά τίποτα, έχει καμιά spare να αγοράσουμε όχι σε μαυραγορίτική  ::  τιμή; 

Είναι να παίξει καμιά ομαδική από έξω ή από πλαίσιο(με τρόπο που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ μιας και το πλαίσιο είναι χειρότερο απο λαϊκή αγορά)

----------


## bond

Δεν έπρεπε να σας τήν αποκαλύψω την κάρτα. Ντροπή σας, πήγατε όλοι και τις εξαφανίσατε  ::  
Σοβαρά τώρα, επειδή θέλω άλλη μία, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να πιέσουμε το Πλαίσιο να κάνει νέα εισαγωγή; Υποθέτω βέβαια ότι έχουν αντιληφθεί τη ζήτηση που υπάρχει.

----------


## order

An den breis pare apo edw to idio kanei

http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/ma311.html

----------


## ggeorgan

Το JustDeals στέλνει μόνο στις 48 γεωγραφικά συνδεδεμένες πολιτείες των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, άλλως μέσω dti.

----------


## jasonpap

Κάνουμε ομαδική απο το συγκεκριμένο site.Εαν ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε τι θέλετε μέχρι αύριο βράδυ  ::  

http://patraswireless.net/forum/index.p ... etlastpost

----------


## Alani

Μπορεί το εργαλείο να παίξει σε b+??

----------


## wiresounds

Την πήρα σήμερα, ευχαριστώ dti.

Δεν κρατήθηκα και την έβαλα σε ένα suse 9 που έχω τώρα για δοκιμές. Με το yast την αναγνώρισε με το όνομα και τον τύπο της. Στα wireless μπορείς να ορίσεις αν θα παίξει σε 
*ad-hoc*,
*managed* (δηλαδή client σε AP),
*repeater*,
*secondary* (ακούει ένα AP ή repeater και αν αυτό πέσει κάνει redundacy και αναλαμβάνει αυτό),
έχει και μια επιλογή *auto* για τους τελείως γκάου που δεν γνωρίζουν ποια επιλογή να κάνουν για να παίξει στο δίκτυο τους. 

Όλα πανεύκολα για το routing της, μέσα από το YAST.  :: 

Δεν είδα όμως στο YAST να έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος, το οποίο δεν είναι καλό.  ::

----------


## ice

Xmm wiresound θα με αναγκασεις να βαλω και εγω suse απο redhat εαν δεν λειτουργησει στο redhat μου .

----------


## trvlts

τελικα παδια τι θα γινει με τη συγκεκριμενη καρτα..? Δε προλαβα την ομαδικη και στο πλαισιο εχουν τελειωσει.. Μονο αυτη λειπει για να στησω το ταρατσοpc!  ::  

Σκευτομαι να παρω την g απο το πλαισιο αν δε την βρω μεχρι τελος την αλλης βδομαδας...

----------


## dkounal

Από την λίστα του HostAP:


```
[1] http://www.qbalt.com/wireless/firmware/

I've found you can only permanently flash the card using a Windows 
application called WinUpdate[1], and 1.7.4/1.1.1[1] seems to be the 
most stable, featureful firmware under HostAP.
```

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη προσωπικά για να σας πω νέα....

----------


## dkounal

Δοκίμασα το παρακάτω firmware στις Netgear και παίζουν μια χαρά. 
Η εντολή από linux είναι αρχικά : 

```
prism2_srec -v pk010101.hex SF010704.HEX
```

 και εάν δεν σας βγάλει πρόβλημα και σας πει ΟΚ στο τέλος 

```
prism2_srec -f -v pk010101.hex SF010704.HEX
```

Το παραπάνω κάνει μόνιμη εγγραφή στην flash της Netgear το firmware, δεν πρέπει να το διακόψετε την ώρα που το κάνει για κανένα λόγο.
Επίσης μεγάλη προσοχή η έκδοση των prism2_srec & hostap πρεπει να είναι η ίδια σύμφωνα με τους εχοντες φτιαξει το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Gorgi

Παιδιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ τις ξανάφερε  ::  Βούρρρρ! Επίσης dkounal πώς μπορώ να ελέγξω αν η έκδοση των prism2_srec & hostap είναι η ίδια?

----------


## dkounal

> Παιδιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ τις ξανάφερε  Βούρρρρ! Επίσης dkounal πώς μπορώ να ελέγξω αν η έκδοση των prism2_srec & hostap είναι η ίδια?


O καλύτερος τρόπος να το ελεγξεις είναι να το κανεις compile ο ίδιος.
Εναλλακτικα δοκιμασε το να τρεξεις το hostapd με καμποσα vvvv μηπως σου βγαλει εκδοση.
Για το prism2_srec νομιζω ότι όταν κανει το test (πρωτη εντολή) σου βγαζει ποια εκδοση ειναι

----------


## sinonick

έφερε σίγουρα το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ;
θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο πρωί πρωί  ::

----------


## souxoumouxou

Μόλις πήρα στο Πλαίσιο Καλλιθέας και στα κεντρικά και ως συνήθως δεν την έχουν και δεν ξέρουν αν θα την φέρουν.

----------


## Gorgi

Οχι παιδιά, άκυρο, καταρχήν μιλούσα για το Πλαίσιο Θεσσαλονίκης και κατά δεύτερον το παιδί που μου το είπε έκανε λάθος... Πήγα προσωπικά να τσεκάρω..  ::

----------


## nvak

Το Πλαίσιο την έχει στο site ανακοίνωση στις νέες παραλαβές αλλά δεν έχει κάνει ακόμη την διανομή

----------


## jimis

Απ'όσο έμαθα εγώ απ'τα κεντρικά διανομής του Πλαισίου, 11άρες δεν ξαναφέρνει, γιατί όπως μου είπαν η netgear δεν τις βγάζει πια. Γιατί δεν παίρνετε απ'την ομαδική του dti;

----------


## nvak

Αμάν βρε παιδιά με αυτές τις netgear. Δεν πρόλαβε το πλαίσιο να τις μοιράσει και εξαφανίσθηκαν όλες. Χθές το μεσημέρι υπήρχαν παντού, σήμερα έχουν όλες εξαφανισθεί.  ::  κάποιος γρήγορος τις μάζεψε πάλι  ::

----------


## robotech_

Αφού διάβασα όλο το topic θα ρωτήσω:
Τελικά δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ σε Win right????

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι, δε ρυθμιζει...[/quote]

----------


## Sam_GR

Με την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα σε win είχα χειρότερη αποδόση σε σχέση με την cisco.Σε Linux λέτε να παίζει καλύτερα?(Ασε που δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ).

----------

